# hood version 2



## whitey (13 May 2011)

Hi 
Long time no see
I've made another hood for my tank (I wasn't happy with previous one - wrong type of plastic, wrong glue, etc...). Full set of pictures you can find under that link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adam_bialy/sets/72157626713594096/ue 

Hood is made from PVC sheet 6mm (some elements made from clear plexiglass as I had only one sheet of PVC), inside arcadia leads, some cable glands, 3xT5 24W, blue led strip 12v as "moonlight". Ive used standard boostick glue plus glue gun and stainless steel screws. On top is dark grey selfadh vinyl (pain in the a** to do it right, my wife helped me ) 
Any suggestions/comments are welcome

some pics:


----------



## sr20det (14 May 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 May 2011)

wow! uber cool and looks like a lot of work went into making it.


----------



## nayr88 (14 May 2011)

thanks for sharing.

It looks really smart, great attention to detail.


----------



## greenjar (14 May 2011)

I Agree with everyone - looks really great. There must be a market out there for this quality of custom made hood  where an open tank is'nt practical

Will you use some thing to prevent condensation getting into the hood - Would seem a shame to get the hood interior all mucky.

Could you tell us more about the sheeting you've used for the reflectors -That could be very useful stuff


----------



## whitey (14 May 2011)

Hi

Guys thanks for comments! 
I don't mind condensation inside hood, in fact I had nice moss climbing up the pipes, and small java fern growing inside  
anyway, all cables inside are waterproof (all bits made from alluminium, plastic, ans stainless steel) and hey once/twice a year you can unscrew the reflectors and clean them during light tube change





the reflectors are made from old celling mount reflector, like that:





the reflector is made from thin pieces of aluminium, and they really easy to cut by normal scissors. the reflector (as well as pvc sheet) been found at local recycling centre 

Cheers


----------

